# Discussion: Tony Lapratt 2010 Buck



## Manthus (Jul 5, 2010)

The latest Tony Lapratt buck

http://www.tonysulm.com/

Anyone care to discuss it? I will chime in as the thread goes.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

The man sure knows how to get the job done. One of these years I might have to go visit his place.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Surprised it has taken him this long to get it done this year. I guess when you parade hundreds and hundreds of people through your property, it takes a while for the deer to adjust.

Great job AGAIN Tony.

Have had 24 buck sightings on my place this year, even passed for the first time on a 3.5 year old twice and close to 90 percent in bow range. Tony has taught me a thing a two.

Deer density in my area is at its lowest point and my sightings are at their highest.


----------



## JOhnnyS (Feb 12, 2010)

He needs a haircut, he still holds the deer way out at arms length in front of him and he is a billion times the hunter I'll ever be. At least I let a 6 point walk the other day. If I could make 40-50 acres into a deer heaven with an overall plan I'd see more than I do now.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Did he shoot it thru the backstrap? All perspective is lost the way he holds the deer way out in front.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ole Spike said:


> All perspective is lost the way he holds the deer way out in front.


I don't think I could make a buck look that big regardless of my arm length. Nice buck though.


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

koz bow said:


> Surprised it has taken him this long to get it done this year. *I guess when you parade hundreds and hundreds of people through your property, it takes a while for the deer to adjust.*


How do you come to that conclusion? Is this year different than past years? From when I've talked with him, people parade through every year, so while I agree that it seemingly took him a while this year, I don't think a bunch of people walking through earlier in the year really enters into it.

I also think that some of his close friends should suggest that he starts holding the deer in a more reasonable manner rather than stretched as far out in front of him as possible. Its a nice buck, but it looks like he is trying too hard.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice buck tl! I know asked jim the other day as we were hunting if tl had success yet. I like the pose. To me I see more deer and less of tony which is a good thing :lol: who cares in the end, I still stick out my arms for every fish no mattter if its a 15" or 30" walleye. Nice to see another good buck. I know my sightings have gone up even on property that hasn't don't habitat work on by just hunting smarter and learning from others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

This picture is funny!! Looks like he is very mad or needs to drop a deuce!:lol:

http://www.tonysulm.com/Tony-2008-10pt.JPG


----------



## Manthus (Jul 5, 2010)

With regard to the buck conversation, I think TL has helped a lot of people, he deserves that buck and many more.

The guy lives for deerhunting, has a very patient wife - and I think almost everyone from boot camps and land consultations would agree that he is both passionate and eager to help people. 

Nice Job Tony


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

That is a good buck. A good friend just took a dandy buck two mornings ago. I would guess him at 150. I have a good 3 1/2 running around. Would love to see him this morning...


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats to Tony on another great Buck. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Great deer. 

Congrats Tony!


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Manthus said:


> With regard to the buck conversation, I think TL has helped a lot of people, he deserves that buck and many more.
> 
> The guy lives for deerhunting, has a very patient wife - and I think almost everyone from boot camps and land consultations would agree that he is both passionate and eager to help people.
> 
> Nice Job Tony


I would be eager as well with the price he charges$$$$


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

hplayer13 said:


> I would be eager as well with the price he charges$$$$


Hmmm...he charges less for a days consulting on deer hunting than I do in my business. His booking rate suggests that he is not overpriced at all. Ever look at his calendar?

http://www.tonysulm.com/calendar-2010.htm

You get what you pay for.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I find it ridiculous that have to "discuss" his deer. Why can't we just say " nice deer"?

One finger at a time .....


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Congratulations, great buck and more power to him, he's making a good living doing something he obviosly enjoys, it just cracks me up that's he's able to.:lol:


----------



## qdmaer (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice Buck AGAIN L:yikes:


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow that's a big deer nice work Tony. P.S. Keep holding um out for the camera and don't worry about gettin that haircut
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CBMLIFEMEMBER (Feb 6, 2009)

qdmaer said:


> This was my first year ever having debris free deer beds,


What do you mean by that, or what does that have to do with Tony's sweet deer.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

riverman said:


> Keep puting your kill pics up, I really enjoy seeing what you get on top of every year. How has your/family gun season gone so far?


Thanks Riverman, We have a nice 8 point down and have a few in our sights. Being a little selective these days. We have some major renovations going on our farm and is really messing up the deer travels. We also are being encroached by other hunters more than ever. Having a good year though. Work for the family has come into play and the old man broke/needs surgery on his finger so hasnt hunted hardly at all. Just one of those years. Hope to get the REALLY big boy before the year is out!! thanks for the kind words


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

I have difficulty looking at any deer pic that is cropped like an Internet St. Valentine's Day card. 

Anyway, I went to a different boot camp that utilizes perhaps somewhat more aggressive techniques than Tony's snow fence and checker board. The pic below is one of the more successful methods they utilize in their curriculum. Great for trespassers too. Simply fill back in with dirt when you catch one:yikes:


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

hunterrep said:


> Yeah, you probably should have stayed out of it.


And why might that be??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> Don't confuse respect and admiration for a "man crush".
> If you have consistent success on mature bucks...I'm all ears.:16suspect


The "man crush" comment is accurate for the person I intended it for, which is definitely not you!!!

I too will listen to anyone who consistently kills mature deer, I've heard you speak a few times!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woundo (Aug 1, 2005)

Hunting is me going after the deer, not putting block aids up and force them to me. And I have sat through a presentation by Tony. Some of what he said was very informational. Some was not for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

This thread is getting a little too bromantic!


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a corner of the property I hunt that has a well traveled doe/fawn path that runs through it. Due to poor canopy, almost all the trees in that corner are tall slender telephone pole size trees with no low cover on them. There is however one nice big oak and its the best tree in the corner that provides adequate backdrop and cover for placing a stand.

The only downfall to that tree is its about 50 yards off the deer trail. I spent 2 days last spring dropping trees and dragging dead brush around to manipulate that trail and and re-route them 15 yards along my stand. I also created a couple of significant scrap lines leading into the trail to increase Buck activity in that corner. 

Worked out well so far this year. Saw twice as many Bucks as last year...no shooters yet. But I also manipulated the trail so that it hooked south before it gets to my neighbors property to try and minimize the chances of being drilled by the Yearling Assassins next door.






kritterkiller said:


> Unnaturally altering the woods with a fence or giant pile of trees to me is a joke, and not hunting at all.


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

triplelunger said:


> This thread is getting a little too bromantic!


That's funny!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woundo (Aug 1, 2005)

Radiohead you should do seminars....You can be a legend in no time. I think what you did using what you have. Glad its working out for ya.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Me too!
Nothing more rewarding than seeing hard work pay off!



woundo said:


> Glad its working out for ya.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walleyealx (Feb 11, 2006)

I want to shoot a deer that has a head the size of my torso! Sign me up!!! 


Nice buck as usual Tony!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

There are few guarantees in life. Taxes, death, and us having this same conversation next year...and the year after....and the year after....and the year after....:lol:


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> There are few guarantees in life. Taxes, death, and us having this same conversation next year...and the year after....and the year after....and the year after....:lol:


 
With any luck the internet will implode and we won't have to.:lol:


FWIW, I do hate seeing pics with arms fully extended. It makes it very difficult to judge the size of the deer.


----------



## CBMLIFEMEMBER (Feb 6, 2009)

Tony does it again, very hard to go against that. I'm guessing 2.5 year old 120ish buck. Most guys on this site will never get an opportunity at one this size and very few would pass on him. I've just learned to take a double look at the pics and you can size them up. I do wish he would show the tag though , just me.


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

FISHMANMARK said:


> With any luck the internet will implode and we won't have to.:lol:
> 
> 
> FWIW, I do hate seeing pics with arms fully extended. It makes it very difficult to judge the size of the deer.


 
I too don't care for the extended arm pose, but to each there own. I just don't look at him when checking out the pics. Use the deer to judge, i.e. using the ear's as a ruler of sorts. Anyways, the dude is kind of ugly:lol:.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

FISHMANMARK said:


> FWIW, I do hate seeing pics with arms fully extended. It makes it very difficult to judge the size of the fish.


fixed for you..fisherman are the biggest culprits of said above actions that I have ever and will ever know :evil:

So lets all go over to the fish forums and start preaching to them about outstreached arms..ok ive said enough..back to class :lol:

oh forgot some more pics  

curtisy of MSF fishing albums




































And my personal favorit :coolgleam


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Bromantic for sure. All I'm hearing is wha wha, your's is bigger, blah hahaha no his is bigger, but if he didn't stretch out his arms, TL's would be bigger. 

Right. Like it was said earlier, any dude or _*dudette *_that puts down big boys is someone I'm going to listen to. TL has information to share... for a price most definitely. Whether you choose to pay for it or not is up to you. 

It would be helpful when posting pics of deer with said deer slayer if you added measurements of the spread and points. Regardless of creative photo enhancement.... 6" truly means 6" boys.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

FlyGirl said:


> Regardless of creative photo enhancement.... 6" truly means 6" boys.


:yikes::lol::lol:


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

woundo said:


> Radiohead you should do seminars....You can be a legend in no time. I think what you did using what you have. Glad its working out for ya.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Radio, be careful, might be a man-crush at work here.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

FlyGirl said:


> Bromantic for sure. All I'm hearing is wha wha, your's is bigger, blah hahaha no his is bigger, but if he didn't stretch out his arms, TL's would be bigger.
> 
> Right. Like it was said earlier, any dude or _*dudette *_that puts down big boys is someone I'm going to listen to. TL has information to share... for a price most definitely. Whether you choose to pay for it or not is up to you.
> 
> It would be helpful when posting pics of deer with said deer slayer if you added measurements of the spread and points. Regardless of creative photo enhancement.... 6" truly means 6" boys.


Really? 

Geez, all this time I though 6 inches was 8 inches...

Geez, you have wrecked my day...:lol:

All jesting aside, I think the pictures cass showed illustrate something important. I like Tony a lot but think that it is always a bad idea to do the foreshortened approach to picture taking. Having spent a lot more time fishing than hunting in my life, I found that when you get a really big fish, it looks even bigger when you hold it close to your body because folks can get some perspective. Whenever you hold a fish away from your body it makes it difficult to judge and raises questions in peoples minds.

With all that said, I stop by Tony's place at least a couple of times a year so I get to see the actual antlers of the deer he takes these pictures of. One thing for sure, it is very unlikely he would shoot a 2.5 year old. Those are some pretty substantial antlers in that picture. I would advise anybody that doubts it to just stop in and see them.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

FlyGirl said:


> Regardless of creative photo enhancement.... 6" truly means 6" boys.


Hey
I resemble that remark


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

FlyGirl said:


> Regardless of creative photo enhancement.... 6" truly means 6" boys.


Guys use a map scale. One inch ='s ? :lol:

Nice buck Tony. Glad your efforts are rewarded.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Ever see the old painting of the American Indians running buffalo off a cliff?
> Probably because they were lousy hunters.


Some would call that efficiency.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Couldn't care less how someone poses for a picture, I'm not one of those types who have opinions of another guy's hairdo :lol:, and I think that Tony might just know a little bit about how to kill big bucks. Congrats to him.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Pretty sure my buck is bigger than Tony's.

Anybody agree?
:yikes::lol:


----------



## qdmaer (Oct 30, 2008)

Tornado Jim you are getting crazy on this frickin website!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yikes:


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Bio...that is an instant classic! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

bioactive said:


> Pretty sure my buck is bigger than Tony's.
> 
> Anybody agree?
> :yikes::lol:




Somethings fishy here.......ears aren't even and they're drooping too much...........where Rompola when ya need him....:lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> bioactive said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure my buck is bigger than Tony's.
> ...


No...I just think you're head's smaller.:evil::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

bio must really like his photoshop


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> Ever see the old painting of the American Indians running buffalo off a cliff?
> Probably because they were lousy hunters.


They WERE lousy hunters generally - because they were seldom interested in hunting.

They were great killers of animals for food, but they didn't have all that much use for hunting.

Burning forests to drive game out, herding game over cliffs, herding game into box canyons, etc, etc. 

It wasn't about sportsmanship or hunting - it was about eating.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't do it---can't let a TL thread die with a whimper...they are supposed to go up in smoke and get closed...is it possible that with the harvest of monster bucks year after year after year that people are finally deciding its not a fluke? Or is everybody just tired from hunting?:evilsmile


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Odd as it may seem FlyGirl we actually took the time to set up that pose while taking other pictures. We propped his head up with a stick, then I moved back about 6 feet and reached my arm out but with my hand hidden. The only Photoshop work was to remove the stick.

Yes, we are hopelessly stupid males who will withstand being in the cold north wind in our shirt sleeves just to take a d1c& joke pic.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

bioactive said:


>



*Holy Crap that's got to be a 300 incher!*

:yikes:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

farmlegend said:


> *Holy Crap that's got to be a 300 incher!*
> 
> :yikes:


That's what she said.


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

I figured as much. I was guessing about 6-8 feet back. 

Your are hopelessly bored males that will do anything to make everything you have look bigger. 

I would like to add, it isn't the size that matters, it's how you use it...right? For those that don't plan on eating their deer- consider donating some or all of your trophy's for a good cause...
http://www.sportsmenagainsthunger.org/



bioactive said:


> Odd as it may seem FlyGirl we actually took the time to set up that pose while taking other pictures. We propped his head up with a stick, then I moved back about 6 feet and reached my arm out but with my hand hidden. The only Photoshop work was to remove the stick.
> 
> Yes, we are hopelessly stupid males who will withstand being in the cold north wind in our shirt sleeves just to take a d1c& joke pic.


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

:SHOCKED:I must admit I am fairly new to hunting. I have become obsessed the past few years. I love reading articles about property management and QDMA. 

I know everyone has different goals when hunting. I love venision but i also love to see big bucks in the woods. 

Why someone would put down the efforts of a guy who has helped educate other hunters such as myself is beside me.

I am a young teacher saving up some hard earned money to buy a peice of hunting land one day. With some of the knowledge I have gained from reading articles on this site I feel i can make an educated purchase. For that I say thanks!!

Congrats on taking another fine buck!!!


----------



## woundo (Aug 1, 2005)

Bio I see you and Tony have a Sigfried and Roy kinda conection. But these aren't mature deer, they are 2 1/2 maybe 3 1/2. If he starts takin true mature deer every year I will get on board. Maybe this will help it go up in smoke? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> No...I just think you're head's smaller.:evil::lol::lol::lol:


:lol:

Well done Jim.


----------



## JOhnnyS (Feb 12, 2010)

Next buck I get I am going to have a midget hold it for the pic.


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> Congrats to Tony and another fine buck and beautiful pic's....
> 
> 
> BTW, my new business venture is really taking off, you guys better get your orders in now, supplies are very limited. Life-sized Tony L blow-up dolls are now available. Order now and we'll include a free packet of maple syrup or grape jelly, your choice, along with a life-sized "FatHead" that you can paste on your bedroom wall. All of the items are also autographed with an authentic Larry Weishund signature.


Bonny, you are one of the funniest......check that,.... your are the funniest person on M.S.. I diddn't quite know if I wanted to place an order but when I got to the end and saw that you were offering an authentic Larry Weishund autograph that did it for me. :lol: p.s. Is Weishund related to Walleye Mike?


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

JOhnnyS said:


> Next buck I get I am going to have a midget hold it for the pic.


Those midgets will do about anything for money. Just be really careful when you make that phone call. Put emphasis on exact annunciation.... "Will you please come hold my _booner_ for a picture so it can look bigger? I want to post it on the internet."


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

I resent any reference to midget. I'm only 4'10" tall.... we prefer to be called little people.....




JOhnnyS said:


> Next buck I get I am going to have a midget hold it for the pic.


----------



## woundo (Aug 1, 2005)

Funniest post in a long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I'm selling a lock of hair on ebay. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nock them down (Dec 4, 2009)

My buddy went to his boot camp about 4 years ago and then we had him come out to the property and went over everything the man can teach you a thing or two, the bucks he shoots dont surprize us at all do what he says and the results are true just a all round good guy


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

woundo said:


> Bio I see you and Tony have a Sigfried and Roy kinda conection. But these aren't mature deer, they are 2 1/2 maybe 3 1/2. If he starts takin true mature deer every year I will get on board. Maybe this will help it go up in smoke?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You might want to stop in at Tony's place and take a look at the whole body mount of his 7.5 year old buck. Denigrating others because of jealously will get you nowhere in life.


----------



## Manthus (Jul 5, 2010)

Clearly, it tags larger bucks.










http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=3224&pictureid=23252


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Bluesuten said:


> Bonny, you are one of the funniest......check that,.... your are the funniest person on M.S.. I diddn't quite know if I wanted to place an order but when I got to the end and saw that you were offering an authentic Larry Weishund autograph that did it for me. :lol: p.s. Is Weishund related to Walleye Mike?


At least someone thinks it's funny... However,,, the folks on the online poker site, PokerStars, don't seem to find my humor very amusing. Sadly, my chat room priviledges have just been revoked for the last time. Man,, those women, gays, minorities and foreigners are soooooo sensitive...


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

JOhnnyS said:


> Next buck I get I am going to have a midget hold it for the pic.


Maybe Tony will clone himself "like Dr Evil" and make a miny Tony just for pics

Seriously guys how many of you have ever met Tony? He is short and fat,and I can say that because I'm fat too . He is not tall he has short arms and a big body,he can not get a deer very far away from himself . Now a skinny tall guy like Koz is not to be trusted .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Manthus (Jul 5, 2010)

rmw said:


> Maybe Tony will clone himself "like Dr Evil" and make a miny Tony just for pics
> 
> Seriously guys how many of you have ever met Tony? He is short and fat,and I can say that because I'm fat too . He is not tall he has short arms and a big body,he can not get a deer very far away from himself . Now a skinny tall guy like Koz is not to be trusted .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
The photographer in this case requested the Chris Pierson pose, which requires one arm out, one arm further in.


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Really?



Manthus said:


> The photographer in this case requested the Chris Pierson pose, which requires one arm out, one arm further in.


----------



## Manthus (Jul 5, 2010)

flygirl said:


> really?


lol


----------

